# WEbserver installation bei DNS Weiterleitung



## MSshady (15. August 2002)

*Webserver installation bei Netzwerk mit Router*

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das ich hier bei einem PC, Apache Webserver mit PHP und MySQL installieren will. Allerdings hat dieser PC über Netzwerkeigenschaften einstellung für den Router im Netzwerk sprich DNS Server eintrag und Proxy Server.
Dadurch erkennt er komischerweiße auch nicht die ip 127.0.0.1 und localhost versucht er auch über den DNS Server aufzulösen (anscheinend), da ich nicht zum erstenmal einen Apache Webserver installiert habe, denke ich mal das ich nix falsch gemacht habe .

Das ganze läuft unter Windows 2000 SP 3 und ich hätte gerne nen Tipp wie ich das ganze richtig Konfigurieren kann (nehme mal an irgendwo im Windows).


----------



## JoelH (16. August 2002)

*hmm,*

wer erkennt 127.0.0.1 nicht ? Der Webbrowser ? Oder kannste auchnicht via Konsole pingen nach 127.0.0.1 ? Ich denk das ist einfach eine Browserfehlkonfiguration. Du schreibst du benuttz einen Proxy, da hast du bestimmt vergessen ein zu tragen das er 127.0.0.1 nicht über den Proxy abwickeln soll, genau wie localhost auch.


----------



## MSshady (17. August 2002)

Jupp stimmt 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

